# Guncho Original Song Live @ The El Mocambo



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Was going through some VHS transfers and found this. We were called star.star and the song is called Changes.

My bass player played in numerous bands and got his gigs mixed up. He thought he had a gig with his jazz band that night hence the tie. lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

keto said:


> I really enjoyed that.


Thanks man!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Very cool!!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

What year is this? Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Roughly '93?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice. Upstairs or down?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Nice. Upstairs or down?


Honestly can't remember.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Either way, I might have been there.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The soundman gave me one of those mic stand pick holders. Still have it somewhere.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice solid Classic rock feel! Good tune man! Seems familiar!!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice solid Classic rock feel! Good tune man! Seems familiar!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Hear a little bit of 'The Who' type style woven within the tune,... and I love 'The Who'. Good performance by all and thought the energy and stage presence the bass player showed was fun to watch. I love playing with Afro-American musicians as they bring a soul and rhythm contribution to the music and performance that the average white folk just don't seem to have naturally for the most part,... and I'm white, so I know, lol. 

Hopefully no one takes offence to my above comment as it was not in any way, shape or form meant to offend but rather intended as a genuine compliment to the Afro-American community. Just thought I better clarify that due to the sometimes hyper-sensitive times we find ourselves living in.

Do you still play with this group of musicians?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> Hear a little bit of 'The Who' type style woven within the tune,... and I love 'The Who'. Good performance by all and thought the energy and stage presence the bass player showed was fun to watch. I love playing with Afro-American musicians as they bring a soul and rhythm contribution to the music and performance that the average white folk just don't seem to have naturally for the most part,... and I'm white, so I know, lol.
> 
> Hopefully no one takes offence to my above comment as it was not in any way, shape or form meant to offend but rather intended as a genuine compliment to the Afro-American community. Just thought I better clarify that due to the sometimes hyper-sensitive times we find ourselves living in.
> 
> Do you still play with this group of musicians?


Thanks man!

Yeah I hear The Who in the choruses for sure. The bass player was Kenny Cunningham and honestly he was way above us. To this day I have no idea why he was playing with us. He answered my ad in Now magazine and I went through the usual questions; "Do you have any experience playing in a band?" " I played and toured with Susan Iglukark and Edwin (I Mother Earth)". Silence on my end. "You're in!". Lol. He was supremely talented and played in multiple bands at once. Apparently one time onstage I announced a song and he whispered to the other guitarist, "What song is this?". "Name of song" " How does it go?" "A G and F chorus is D and G" "Got it". Then proceeded to just nail the song. No we haven't played together in over a decade.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That was amazing. I loved the whole vibe of this song. It put me in a nice head space.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> That was amazing. I loved the whole vibe of this song. It put me in a nice head space.


Thanks Lola!


----------

